# Fixed Muddy pond with hay!



## bassmanmark (May 17, 2005)

Cost me $75 for 25 bales of Hay and it cleared up my pond. Much less expensive than the Alum with a buffer that was gonna cost me $1200.


----------



## hang_loose (Apr 2, 2008)

bassmanmark, Have any more details on how you used the hay?


----------



## Shortdrift (Apr 5, 2004)

Did you use barlet haye? Works great. One bale per half acre.


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 22, 2006)

Glad to hear you got it cleared up. It sounds like you used regular hay and not barley straw. How long did it take to clear after application? How did you spread it. Any before and after pics or data on clarity improvement?

Why was it going to cost $1200 to treat with alum? That would be a ton...literally.

Or were you pricing buffered liquid form?


----------



## bassmanmark (May 17, 2005)

That was the buffered liquid form. I walked around the non wind side and tossed it in....blew to the far bank and covered that...then scattered it along the bank I threw it in from. The wind helped and it seemed to actually spread out through out the whole pond. Most banks had a good amount on them. I had 2 bass die but that could be due to just about anything...2 14inch males. It took till the 3rd day for me to notice too much. On the 3rd day I could see about 4 inches down. Day 5 I could see about 8inches. And now I can see about 10 inches or so. It has a really nice color to it now and the hay has finally been covered by the water. Sure were a lot of tics in that hay....good lord.


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 22, 2006)

I looked at the liquid form and it's really expensive. The powdered form is a lot cheaper but you have to mix it yourself. Kinda like the difference in buying Kool-Aid and 20oz bottles of pop. I bought mine from the grainery next door and it was 55 cents per pound.

I doubt the hay killed the fish. It's been a tough Spring with the temp swings, coming off winter where food is often less abundant and using up all their energy for spawning.

$75 isn't bad if you got the results you were looking for...the ticks were a forage bonus unless you were the forage.


----------

